# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Wil meer keer klaarkomen

## aappie

goedemiddag
zit met het volgende probleemals ik ben klaargekomen wat heftig is
wordt mijn penis slap en duurt het soms lang voordat ik weer erectie heb
en als ik hem dan heb kom ik niet klaar voor een 2e keer 
ik zit daar best wel mee .
wat ken ik daar aan doen zijn er tips of truukjes voor 

mvg aappie

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Aappie,

Dat een man maar 1x kan klaarkomen is vrij normaal. Het komt maar héél weinig voor dat een man zijn penis stijf kan houden en nogmaals kan klaarkomen.

Ik zou me hier dus geen zorgen over maken, en zover ik weet is er ook niet echt een tip/truc zodat je wel meerdere keren achter elkaar kunt klaarkomen. Als je langer zou willen genieten zou je kunnen proberen om je ejaculatie een paar keer uit te stellen, maar wanneer je daarna echt klaargekomen bent houdt het vaak wel op en wordt de penis weer slap.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## floris

hallo aappie, als je nou bent klaargekomen, ga je gewoon even lekker plassen je neemt wat te drinken met je vriendin, als je rookt neem je een sigaretje, daarna bekijk je jou vriendin die ga je eens lekker verwennen, beetje likken ofzo, en voor je het weet heb je een lul van eikenhout en kan je weer verder, en hou je niet bezig met het klaarkomen van jouzelf maar probeer je vriendin helemaal gek te maken, geloof mij nou, als jij dat doed, lukt het zeker nog een keer.

nou succes.

----------


## luna400

hoi aappie ,een erectie kan wel daarna ,maar klaar komen moet hij toch weer ff opgeladen worden ,de meeste krijgen dat niet voor elkaar hoor ,gr luna

----------


## Gatogoloso

Hoe oud ben je? Toen ik jong was (20-30) lukte het nog om na twee uur opnieuw klaar te komen. Gewoon sigaretje roken, glaasje wijn drinken, strelingen en liefkozingen en na 2 uur lukt het. Na mijn dertigste veranderde dat. Nu ben ik blij als ik de volgende ochtend bij mijn vriendin of minnares nog klaar kan komen. Soms lukt het soms niet, maar er kan wel flink en lekker gevreeën worden. Is dat niet belangrijker dan wel of geen kwakje?

----------

